# contact table bei myspace



## NeeChee (31. Mai 2007)

hi,
ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
ich will bei myspace meine kontatkbox änderen.
habe auch den code in das feld "über mich" kopiert.
aber es ändert sich nichts.
muß ich auf irgedwas besonders achten? dass ich es an eine bestimmte stelle einfüge zb?

bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus

miau

neechee


----------



## fish-guts (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo

Um dir besser helfen zu können, sollten wir erst mal wissen, was du genau machen willst. Generell kannst du HTML Tags überall und jederzeit einfügen. Wenn du kein HTML Kannst, findest du unter SELFHTML Hilfe. 

Ansonsten einfach nochmals posten, aber mit Details 

Gruss

FG


----------

